# Late 19th / Early 20th Century Music



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I find I like the symphonies from this period way more than earlier periods. The more expansive melodies, freer forms, while still maintaining traditional structure, is a winning combo in my book.

Here are a few I think are as good as the symphonies as any by the usually more serious German/Austrian composers like Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Brahms, etc. even though not as formally perfect, but excels in other ways. Post some more works in this period you love.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------

